# Multiple favorite channel lists



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

One of the features that my wife likes with Time Warner's DVRs (I know, I know) is that it allows multiple favorites lists so we could have one for the kids, one for her, etc.

The good news is that I've talked her into going back to Tivo anyway, but this would be a nice feature in the future.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike1973 said:


> One of the features that my wife likes with Time Warner's DVRs (I know, I know) is that it allows multiple favorites lists so we could have one for the kids, one for her, etc.
> 
> The good news is that I've talked her into going back to Tivo anyway, but this would be a nice feature in the future.


DirecTV DVR's had this also something I do miss. With DirecTV you could name your list. I had Movies, News... With my cable companies channels scattered this would be very helpful


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, I've always wanted to be able to setup a temporary favorite list when football games are on several channels at once to simplify surfing between the games when a commercial comes on the one I'm currently watching .


----------

